# Who can convert a 5 seat car to 7 seats?



## heretohelp (11 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know a company who can convert a 5 seater space wagon to a 7 seater by way of two fold  down seats in the boot???

Thanks in advance


----------



## eileen alana (11 Jun 2008)

I wonder if this is a good idea? Would it be safer to sell the space wagon and buy a seven seater.


----------



## heretohelp (11 Jun 2008)

not really ive only recently purchased it but badly need 7 seats now, didnt know i would need 7 seats at the time lol


----------



## eileen alana (11 Jun 2008)

Are you expecting twins?


----------



## heretohelp (11 Jun 2008)

nooooooooooo........!!! 
i wouldnt mind if i was though !! magical little things!!!
Just will be looking after a friends kids very often (health problems) and will need more seats.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

would this even be legal?


----------



## heretohelp (11 Jun 2008)

of course its legal , there are pajero jeeps with two fold down seats installed , go to [broken link removed] to see a website in england of a company who do it. 
im looking for an irish company to do it


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

Fine, but safety doesn't appear to be too high on their agenda. 

Have they done crash tests etc to ensure safety? Does it void any of the safety requirements for cars on sale in EU markets etc?

Do they have manufacturer approval?

Would there be any insurance implications?


----------



## heretohelp (12 Jun 2008)

again , the question was does anyone know where to get a 5 seat space wagon converted to a 7 seat. That is all i asked.


----------



## DaveD (12 Jun 2008)

heretohelp said:


> again , the question was does anyone know where to get a 5 seat space wagon converted to a 7 seat. That is all i asked.



Before you worry about getting it converted you should ring your insurance company and see what they have to say, if would count as a vehicle modification and so they must be notified. You'd also have to tell the Motor tax office and have the "number of seats" amended on the registration document.

I wouldn't be happy to carry children in this way in a car, if it wasn't designed and built by the manufacturer to carry 7 then it isn't safe to do so.


----------



## sparkeee (12 Jun 2008)

you should really be asking is it safe to carry those prescious little cherubs in this way.


----------



## rmelly (12 Jun 2008)

and worse still, some of the children won't be his.


----------



## LaserLips (12 Jun 2008)

Check out http://www.parfit.ie. I know they specialise in wheel chair access conversions but they might be worth a call


----------



## heretohelp (12 Jun 2008)

LaserLips said:


> Check out http://www.parfit.ie. I know they specialise in wheel chair access conversions but they might be worth a call


 
thanks LASERLIPS, just emailed them


----------



## PGD1 (12 Jun 2008)

I found a UK company once that manufactured custom fit seats for any estate car and installed seat belts etc. I dont' think they were folt flat or anything... just foam inserts. Sorry but can't remember the details.


----------



## heretohelp (12 Jun 2008)

PGD1 said:


> I found a UK company once that manufactured custom fit seats for any estate car and installed seat belts etc. I dont' think they were folt flat or anything... just foam inserts. Sorry but can't remember the details.


Thanks , i was hoping for two proper seats , ive just been told about a place in the midlands so ill attempt them


----------

